# How to break a Trevala Jigging rod



## catdad100

This is from a few years ago and weeks before this happened the same angler using my at least 8 year old trevala 50-100.lb(torium 30 80.lb spiderwire) successfully landed this 48.lb gag jigging and fought the fish exactly the same and this rod had been rode hard and put away wet on many tuna,aj,grouper,snapper,etc. and is still in use today.The one in the video was brand new 50-100lb rated(50.lb powerpro) and I broke another brand new one(rated for 200lb test) after getting rocked up and had 2 more broken by buddys that year.Got many comments saying he was high tipping etc. but if you dont turn a big grouper around its all over pretty fast and we were fishing over some wicked bottom so whats yall take on it?

http://youtu.be/x4f_FclElsU


----------



## Stink Bait

Broke a brand new Tsunami 50-100 jigging rod yesterday, figure it was a big grouper.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

High sticking breaks alot of rods (ive broke my share)


----------



## snookman

Man I just bought two of those combo rods for around $90 bucks a piece. man that scares me knowing they break. hope that just becuse of too big of fish.lol


----------



## KingMe!!!

*Travella*

I picked one up Easter sunday this year and on its second outing it broke right above the reel seat. Just snapped in two. Took it back to were I bought it and got my money back. Won't buy another one. :no:


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

They are good rods, I think people expect more out of them than they are rated for because they say jigging on it. I woulnt fish for anything larger than trigger or snapper on them unless they are the f series or larger. they work great for 150g jigs and smaller


----------



## Splittine

snookman said:


> Man I just bought two of those combo rods for around $90 bucks a piece. man that scares me knowing they break. hope that just becuse of too big of fish.lol


High sticking will break any rod.


----------



## Contender

I have several, (trevala) haven't broken one yet, 300g jigs, drags cranked all the way down, AJ, Tuna Snapper etc. no issue. I have few custom rods as well, the lady that built them has a barrel full of broken ones -- all brands looks like -- high sticking is no 1 reason.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Parabolic rods are meant to bend alot, but only at the right angle, point it towards the water and make the reel use its drag for what its worth, the rod will only go so far. try this, tie a weight like 5lbs to the end of your line, lift it the way you normally would, then reel the rod all the way down to the weight, then lift, its a huge difference making the reel work


----------



## catdad100

Sounds like good advice I'll pass that along.


----------



## lobsterman

Trevallas break all the time but their warranty up to this point has been flawless. There are much better jigging rods out there but cost a bit more too. For Grouper fishing for me I want something that has a wall, which means when the time to put pressure on a fish comes you need something that quits bending and starts hauling. Backbone in other words.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I fish OTI rods, and I love them havent failed me yet, they cost a bit more but you get what you pay for. and theyre actually pretty reasonably priced compared to synit, jigging master, carpenter, etc. http://www.oceantackle.net/Jigging_Rods.html


----------



## lobsterman

I too fish OTI and have since they came out. I have 1st, 2nd, and 3rd generation rods plus a new Fathom Blade as well. Far exceed the Trevalla in backbone and pulling power.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I have all 3 generations as well ,also fathom blades and tuna sniper, The new ocean xtreme jigging series is going to be nice


----------



## lobsterman

OTI Fathom Blade with OTI jig.


----------



## Stink Bait

Do any of the local shops carry OTI rods?


----------



## bigtallluke

I have a question regarding "high tipping" and breaking rods (of any make). I was taught to always keep my rod tip up when reeling In a fish.... Was this bad advice? I'm assuming that when pressuring a fish with your rod tip pointed up this is referred to as "high tipping"? It makes sense that it will break a rod due to the extreme flex that you allow your rod to make when putting it so high in the air, but its conflicting advice from what I have always thought to be "right". I have always assumed that if you match your line with the rod class then you should be good for the most part, but this is sounding incorrect. Thank you in advance for educating me


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Once the fish starts to give you can lift the rod, but under extreme loads while the fish is sounding I wouldnt lift my rod up towards the sky, you have to lift it to bring the fish up, but dont keep it up. lift the fish by lowering the rod, heres a couple videos that might help, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K60e-wEqaY http://www.oceantackle.net/Multimedia.html


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Stink Bait said:


> Do any of the local shops carry OTI rods?


not as of yet, but I have a wide variety here you can look at, and I can get you anything you want within a few days


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

Actually, I stand corrected, Gulf Breeze bait and tackle is an OTI dealer, I was un aware of this until now, not sure of their inventory, but as I said above, you are more than welcome to see what I have here


----------



## red34

bigtallluke said:


> I have a question regarding "high tipping" and breaking rods (of any make). I was taught to always keep my rod tip up when reeling In a fish.... Was this bad advice?


 
For what it's worth... It's all about the angles. If a fish is on the surface or in shallow water, the rod is pointed at the sky because the line is going out away from the boat. Now just rotate that entire scenario to jigging or grouper dropping and "up to the sky" becomes straight out and perpindicular to your body. Think of your body as (head)0-180(feet)deg and the rod at 90deg at your waist. Anything over 45deg high is "High Sticking". 

The trick Paul shared is something I do for customers in the shop. Try picking up something starting at your waist(90deg) and go up. You'll have very little mechanical advantage and the rod will bend a lot. Now reel your tip right down on the object and lift from 180 to 90deg. The item will lift much easier and the rod will bend less.

There is nothing wrong with Trevala rods if used within their limits. The 58XXH F series is approximately the power of my 300g Fathom Blade (newest model). I actually recommend the 300g model for you guy's waters, but the 400 and 500g models are there if you want more power.

Gulf Breeze B&T is the local dealer for you guys, but J&M, Tackle Direct, and Melton Intl are all redially available as well.

Hope that helps a little and feel free to call if you need anything.

Brice


----------



## Fishermon

question...how many pounds of drag do u need on the reel to fight a fish that size. Thanks.


----------



## catdad100

*good question*

Id like to have at least 30lbs but looking foward to see whats said here and will say that the 48.lb gag was pulling drag on the torium 30(22.lbs max drag) with drag locked down like crazy Justin was thumbing the spool to help keep line I think the fish came well of the bottom to hit the jig and was likely too far from the ledge or it wouldve been just another one of those ZingPow moments.


----------



## bigtallluke

PaulBoydencustoms, and Red34... great videos and excellent advice! Thank you so much for the information. That really helped me


----------



## red34

Fishermon said:


> question...how many pounds of drag do u need on the reel to fight a fish that size. Thanks.


 
Most anglers I've run across do not know how to measure the drag they're using. I understand that drag should be measured all the way out the tip of the rod at approximately the angle at which you'll be fishing. That being said, jigging with 20lbs of drag on the reel at strike is a very daunting task and requires a belt or guts of steel!! That's why if I'm stump pullin' (taking AJs of oil rigs or grouper out of holes) I like a minimum of a 400g rod, 80lb braid, and 100-130lb leader material. Now our deep water rigs are much different than yall's patch reefs, but sizing up and turning their heads in a hurry is probably pretty universal. That's why I like a faster tapered rod with power to spare.

My personal heavy jigging setup is a 400g Fathom Blade paired up with a Shimano Trinidad 40N with drags upgraded and 80lb metered spectra to a 10-12ft 100 or 130lb wind-on. You could also go with an Accurate 600N or NN, an Okuma Makaira 10SEa, JM Powerspell, and I think there's a new narrow model Penn. Basically anything with a 3/0 or 4/0 frame, capable of 300yds of 65-80lb spectra, as narrow as you can get, and able to produce drag of 28-33lbs (because you'll be fishing 15-20lbs). Other things that make life better are longer power handles, extra capacity spools (on a spinning reel) and the extra leverage of a rod that is 4'8" - 5'8".


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

red34 said:


> Most anglers I've run across do not know how to measure the drag they're using. I understand that drag should be measured all the way out the tip of the rod at approximately the angle at which you'll be fishing. That being said, jigging with 20lbs of drag on the reel at strike is a very daunting task and requires a belt or guts of steel!! That's why if I'm stump pullin' (taking AJs of oil rigs or grouper out of holes) I like a minimum of a 400g rod, 80lb braid, and 100-130lb leader material. Now our deep water rigs are much different than yall's patch reefs, but sizing up and turning their heads in a hurry is probably pretty universal. That's why I like a faster tapered rod with power to spare.
> 
> My personal heavy jigging setup is a 400g Fathom Blade paired up with a Shimano Trinidad 40N with drags upgraded and 80lb metered spectra to a 10-12ft 100 or 130lb wind-on. You could also go with an Accurate 600N or NN, an Okuma Makaira 10SEa, JM Powerspell, and I think there's a new narrow model Penn. Basically anything with a 3/0 or 4/0 frame, capable of 300yds of 65-80lb spectra, as narrow as you can get, and able to produce drag of 28-33lbs (because you'll be fishing 15-20lbs). Other things that make life better are longer power handles, extra capacity spools (on a spinning reel) and the extra leverage of a rod that is 4'8" - 5'8".


:thumbsup: for conventional, I use Shimano Talica 12's, accurate's and avets. and spinning I use shimano stella's


----------



## Scout800

This company pinnacle marine has the most impressive test I have ever seen on a jig rod. I don't know what kind of blank he is using but to dead left 100lbs with a fork lift is something every fisherman that is into jigging should watch. 


http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...d-loader-load-test-video-pinnacle-marine.html


----------



## catdad100

*Spiral design*



Scout800 said:


> This company pinnacle marine has the most impressive test I have ever seen on a jig rod. I don't know what kind of blank he is using but to dead left 100lbs with a fork lift is something every fisherman that is into jigging should watch.
> 
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...d-loader-load-test-video-pinnacle-marine.html


That design makes sense as it seems like the line on my trevalas is always rubbing up against the rod when Ive got a good fish on so thats sure peaked my curiosity for sure.


----------



## Flguy32514

I can vouch for Pinnacle Rods, I have an old Combo from them I bought at a pawn shop, I've had twice now my rod in a completely vertical holder while I rig a different rod, and it went off, and was bent with the tip facing the water and the rod still straight up, and was like that for the time it took me to drop what I was doing and get to the rod and get it out of the holder, and it still has plenty of bone. I've pulled in some monsters with this rod, and it's by far my favorite rod I have.


----------



## bigtallluke

Scout800 said:


> This company pinnacle marine has the most impressive test I have ever seen on a jig rod. I don't know what kind of blank he is using but to dead left 100lbs with a fork lift is something every fisherman that is into jigging should watch.
> 
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing...d-loader-load-test-video-pinnacle-marine.html


Sorry to derail this thread even more, but those Pinnacle rods look Very impressive! I'm definitely gonna buy one and give it a shot. I'm probably gonna go with the 20-40 lb class, but wanted to get more senior advice. Main target is to jig for amber jack, red snapper, and use for grouper also. I'm most likely going to put a Torium 16 on it with 60-80 lb braid. Does this sound ok for the 20-40 lb class pinnacle?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I've Never Heard Of Pinnacle rods Until Now. Maybe Brice Has But I Can Only Speak For What I Know


----------



## Scout800

I have never fished with his Jigging rods. I just thought the video was impressive considering the conversation of the this thread.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

THere Comes A Point That Shit Just Breaks. How Much Drag Can A Human Hold...Some Of The Drag Rating Claims I See Are Just Silly.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

I Have A 600Gram Oti ROd That I'm Almost Scarred To See How Strong It IS .Sorry My Phone Is GayerThan AIDS And Capitalizes What Ever It Wants When I Type


----------



## lobsterman

All I can say is Brice is a stand up guy who made lemonade out of lemons. OTI is where it is at for your jigging needs.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

lobsterman said:


> All I can say is Brice is a stand up guy who made lemonade out of lemons. OTI is where it is at for your jigging needs.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LUNDY

lobsterman said:


> All I can say is Brice is a stand up guy who made lemonade out of lemons. OTI is where it is at for your jigging needs.


Agreed i have 3 or 4 OTI rods of my own, along with multiple other ones on our team boat with paulboydencustoms. 

i fish almost all OTI on my kayak, and they havent let me down yet. Just this past weekend i worked this AJ over on my kayak with my OTI Fathom blade


----------



## Kim

Those Pinnacle Rods look like the best deal out there for jigging rods. It costs less than a Trevella and has a 100lb dead lift. I have some high end rods that I would be afraid to try that with them. No question in my mind that next time I need a rod I will get it from them but I will beg them to make it 4'8" if possible.


----------



## JMB

A I agree with others that say high-sticking breaks rods. 

But I also believe a lot of the graphite rods that break are from the ride to/from fishing. 

Weights banging, jigs slapping, whacking a T-top all damage the fibers of the rod. Usually these things are not notice readily because it more like a bruising of the fibers. 

When a fish puts pressure on the blanks they break. 

It has happened to me before. Hit the T-top in a back cast or on strike. Everything looks fine, bow up and snap. 

FWIW.


----------



## Kim

I think JMB hit the nail on the head for the mystery rod breakage.


----------

